
In Defense Of The PhD - arespredator
http://soundandcomplete.com/2011/01/09/in-defense-of-the-phd/
======
feral
I'll defend the PhD for different reasons.

It educates you further. You acquire knowledge you don't get elsewhere. You
get a range of skills and learning opportunities you don't get elsewhere -
some of which are very useful when trying to discover new human knowledge.
Research labs in universities do - and have traditionally - discovered much
new human knowledge; they are good at it.

Using earnings as the sole measure of the worth of a PhD - while maybe what
you'd expect The Economist to do - is a little simplistic.

If getting an undergrad CS degree didn't lead to higher lifetime earnings
than, say, doing data entry, would you do data entry?

I wouldn't. I put a premium on acquiring knowledge, and doing work I consider
interesting.

Research is very interesting work. Having a research degree can lead to more
interesting jobs. Like maybe working on the algorithm design team, as opposed
to the web development team. A lot of corporations do have labs doing research
activities, where people with PhDs work. This should be factored in to any
analysis.

Of course, if you view a PhD purely as training for academic positions, then
clearly something is broken, because there are very few academic positions.

But if you see the PhD as an educational experience which broadens knowledge,
and teaches the skills necessary to break new ground in hard technical
problems, that's a different story.

~~~
juiceandjuice
My dad has worked at a grocery store for almost 33 years, and he's 50 years
old. He always made good money (especially for not having a degree), and did a
good job, but I never felt like he actually liked his job, especially with all
the crap he has to go through from both employees and bosses. He's been salary
for a long time, and has worked probably an average of 60+ hours a week for
the past 12 years.

This always had a profound effect on me. A long time ago I decided that I
would always strive to have a job that I truly liked, something that payed
enough but didn't suck the life out of me. I'm in a job that I love now with
only a Bachelors, but I kind of got stupid lucky with it. A PhD is really the
best ways to secure a job that you'll likely love. You may get paid lower than
you'd expect for someone with your skills, but money isn't everything.

I don't know anyone who has gone to school for a PhD just to get a better
paying job when they get out.

~~~
HilbertSpace
"I don't know anyone who has gone to school for a PhD just to get a better
paying job when they get out."

Now you know of one.

~~~
juiceandjuice
What are you going to school for?

PhDs open up a lot of jobs that you wouldn't be able to get in with only a
Masters, but they don't typically pay that much more (most my background is
with Physicists)

I do know lots of people who go for a Masters in order to make more money.

~~~
HilbertSpace
"What are you going to school for?"

I got a Ph.D. in engineering; the program was in essentially the mathematics
of operations research. So, the emphasis was on optimization and stochastic
processes. The work was fully careful mathematically, especially in measure
theory. My dissertation research was on stochastic optimal control (yup, with
careful attention even to 'measurable selection').

"PhDs open up a lot of jobs that you wouldn't be able to get in with only a
Masters, but they don't typically pay that much more (most my background is
with Physicists)"

Eventually I concluded that for a 'job', a Ph.D. was from nearly useless down
to less good than a serious felony conviction. The main reason is that for a
"job", the people hiring are still almost entirely stuck in the 'job
hierarchy' model of 120 years ago on the factory floor where the supervisor
was supposed to be older and know more than the subordinate, and the
subordinate was supposed to be there mostly to apply labor to the ideas of the
supervisor. So, since there are nearly no supervisors with Ph.D. degrees, the
situation is as I described.

I was misled: My early career was around DC on mostly military problems. There
a technical Ph.D. would have helped a lot. During that work, at times I wanted
to know more about optimization and stochastic processes, so I selected such a
Ph.D. program.

But then I drifted away from such DC-DoD work. Dumb move.

I never had even for a milli, micro, nano second any desire for an academic
job.

But in the US now, technical "jobs" are essentially a joke. So, major US
employers have often been nailed due to lack of ability to change. So,
'globalization' nailed GE and Detroit, both of which at one time tried to do
highly technical work. IBM and AT&T were nailed by changes in
microelectronics. Of these four, in my career at times I interviewed at all of
them and worked for two of them -- NOT a good situation.

Broadly, the chances that a person can, in their 20s, get a technical 'job' in
a company and then hold that job until retirement are next to zilch.

So, somewhere between the 20s and retirement, the technical person will be out
of work. Then they can send a few thousand resume copies, get help from all
their friends, etc. and still be out of work.

They will discover the crucial importance of geographical barrier to entry and
conclude that an electrician's license is a MUCH better foundation for a good
career than a Ph.D. in electrical engineering. The Ph.D. of 35 who gets fired
from a technical job in some big company can conclude that, literally, in his
neighborhood, while he still had his house, the guy cutting grass who started
15 years earlier and now with, maybe 10 employees actually has a much better
career. E.g., the grass guy has customers from the broad economy of people who
have grass; the grass will keep growing; grass mowing just cannot be
'outsourced' and has a terrific geographic barrier to entry; do well in a
radius of 50 miles and can do well. Just mowing grass. Shrubbery, etc.? Maybe
still better. Landscape architecture? Maybe still better. Also own a nursery
and be 'vertically integrated'? Maybe still better.

I mowed grass, etc. as a teenager and had more happy customers than I could
serve. I actually had an opportunity, basically better than a Ph.D., but
didn't know enough about the economy to see it. I was also good at repairing
cars, e.g., clutches, radiators. That was another good opportunity I didn't
appreciate.

Net, in the US, a technical 'job' is a fool's errand, and anyone needs
something MUCH better.

Broadly there are good examples of what to do on Main Street in each village,
town, and city all across the US.

So, net, one of the main, good career directions is just to be a sole
proprietor. So, can be an electrician, plumber, landscape architect or run a
driveway paving company, a roofing company, a dry cleaning service, a few
pizza carryout places, etc. Just look on Main Street.

Basically trying to have a career from a 'job' just sucks and is usually less
good than just being a Main Street sole proprietor. Being a successful Main
Street sole proprietor is not always easy, it's just that the odds are that
it's a much better direction than being a technical 'employee'.

Note: The employee just can essentially never have a better job than the one
provided by their supervisor. Unless the supervisor is doing fantastically
well, the employee is on a long walk on a short pier. E.g., look at a TV
biography (go to Clicker and follow biographies) of Carnegie: Early on he was
an assistant to a big shot in the Pennsylvania Railroad when rails were likely
having better growth than the Internet now. So, he had a good start. He
accumulated some cash, made an investment in a competitor of the Pullman
railroad sleeping car company, did well enough to buy a long yacht, and then
just kept making investments, especially in steel. He finally sold the steel
to Morgan who took it public and cleaned up big time. The key was for a while
he had a really GOOD 'job', but these are rare.

Assuming want to be a sole proprietor, besides a geographical barrier to
entry, so common on Main Street, with a Ph.D. and some targeted research can
also get an advantage and a technological (intellectual property, 'secret
sauce') barrier to entry. So, do that. So, such applied math research "Isn't
just for peer-reviewed journals anymore.".

So, start a Web 2.0 company, derive some applied math, use it as the crucial,
core, intellectual property 'secret sauce' to give results a few hundred
million people will like a lot and can't get elsewhere, use info on the users
to do ad targeting, and get revenue.

Notice the Canadian romantic matchmaking Web 2.0 company Plenty of Fish: One
guy, two old Dell servers, ads just via Google, and $10 million a year in
revenue. Nice sole proprietorship, maybe worth $1 billion. Nice pay for
writing a little routine software.

An advantage is, while some pizza guy is tossing these flexible disks in the
air one at a time, a Web 2.0 guy can have some $500 servers sitting there
pumping out dozens of Web pages and ads per second.

Uh,

3600 * 24 * 365 = 31,536,000

A few dozen ads per second from each of a dozen or so servers, with a little
targeting, and multiply it out.

If the Web site is really popular, then get a nice house, car, yacht, and IRA
brokerage account in a big hurry. Else, use the same Web site and software
'skills' to do another Web 2.0 site.

Here the Ph.D. can be crucial, a huge advantage.

But, net, in the US now, a technical 'job' is a really dumb career direction.
Instead, it is just CRUCIAL to OWN the enterprise that are going to count on
to keep paying the bills for several decades.

Employers: You're screwed; no one with any good sense will work for you
without one heck of a salary, golden parachute, or founder's stock.

Technical guy: Learn programming, data base, system and network management and
administration, Web site development, etc. and go for it.

From all I can see, for likely all the rest of this century, the opportunity
is from (1) processors with many cores for less than $200 per processor, (2)
optical fibers for 1 Gbps or so to/from each IP address, (3) from (1) and (2),
wide, deep, rapidly flowing oceans of data, (4) software to process that data
and deliver valuable results, and (5) some original math to make the
processing more powerful. So, it's 'automation', third millennium style.

Automate what? As much as possible of all the work there is to be done. Why?
Because we already know what people want in the famous one word answer,
"More". So, use (1)-(5) to deliver more for less cost -- that's called
'productivity' and the key to economic progress.

------
davi
As it happens, I'm defending my dissertation tomorrow (neuroscience, U.S.) and
this post pretty well sums up my sentiment.

I particularly agree with the ending:

    
    
        Oh you’re saying I’m a dreamer, and that simply never 
        happens? Well what about those thousands of internet 
        start-up companies? They waste their time as well, trying 
        to become another Facebook or another Google. Yet they 
        still do it, because it’s their dream to pursue.
    
        And so is academic career ours.
    

I think there are two modes one can do research in: one is a conservative, do-
what-you're-told kind of incrementalism; another is higher risk, swing-for-
the-fences, and entrepreneurial. I think there is a similarity between doing
research in the latter mode and a technology startup, which is why I got
sucked into Hacker News when it was still called Startup News. Nearly
everybody on it was a _maker_ , swinging for the fences. I felt a lot of
affinity for the attitude if not the methods.

Anyway, enough HN procrastination, I need to practice my talk!

~~~
stevenbedrick
Break a leg! I defended mine last month, and let me tell you- the sense of
relief afterwards is amazing.

~~~
davi
Thanks very much for the well wishes you guys. I am _very much_ looking
forward to that sense of relief. In the coming week or two I will probably
post a 'Show HN' of my project (wiring diagrams of neuronal connectivity).

------
jessriedel
I'm happy I'm currently in the middle of my PhD, but this article makes a
bunch of errors. It generally strikes me as the naive impression that
undergrad have of grad school until they spend some time talking to post-doc
and professors. I'll just identify a couple of obvious ones.

1\. "We all read the PhD Comics and we all hear about how many hours of
coursework or admin-duties a typical US grad student has. I don’t know how
does it look like in other countries, but in Norway, Denmark, Holland and
Belgium this is definitely not the case. "

The Economist article doesn't say anything about there being too much non-
research work. It says there are _very_ long hours, and part of it is non-
research. The OP has simply misinterpreted the Economist article. I don't know
any grad students in the US who spend more than 25% time on teaching, and the
OP lists this maximum as some sort of great aspect of the Nordic system.

2\. "Apart from all that, a little bit of teaching looks good in your CV,
especially if you want to apply for post-doc or other academic positions after
finishing a PhD."

For most grad students, than this is just plain wrong. No one cares how good
of a teacher you are ( _especially_ not for post-doc positions) unless your
end goal is a teaching position at a small liberal arts college. But most most
grad student's end goals are either research positions or industry.

~~~
bendmorris
I don't know where you're getting 2 from. To throw one anecdote out there, my
advisor, who has experience with hiring committees, has told me that for
academic positions, they're looking for a wide range of things - including
demonstrated teaching ability. And for professors (even at a research
facility), poor student reviews of classes you've taught can get in the way of
being awarded tenure.

~~~
jessriedel
> I don't know where you're getting 2 from.

I'm in my 4th year of grad school, and I tend to pick the brains of professors
and post-docs a lot. I have never _once_ heard them (a) recommend that I get
more TA experience than is strictly required ("get on a fellowship or a grant
as fast as you can so you can completely absorb yourself in research"), or (b)
mention that a professor was granted/denied tenure for anything besides
research.

Don't get me wrong, departments pay a lot of lip service to this stuff. And
yes, at many places the professors have to write a (brief) essay explaining
how incredible they are at inspiring young students. But as a determining
factor in advancement at research universities, my strong impression is that
it's practically insignificant.

You'll probably think that Sean Carroll speaks with more authority than me,
though. Here is how he puts it:

"When was the last time Harvard made a senior tenure offer to someone because
they were a world-class educator, rather than a world-class researcher? Not
only is the answer 'never,' the question itself is somewhat laughable."

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2008/05/29/...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2008/05/29/the-
purpose-of-harvard-is-not-to-educate-people/)

------
medevacs
Oh please, guy says linked articles are crap because they are only about US
and UK and there is still rest of the world where the situation looks
different. But he himself says only about Norway, Denmark, The Netherlands
which are at the very top of the richest countries in the world list (he
mentions also Slovakia which apparently has good PhD programs funding) and
excludes poorer European countries such as Poland and Ukraine because they are
too poor. I am sorry, but what kind of argumentation is this? Article is bad
because it is only about US and UK but his blog entry is OK even though he
compares only three richest countries in the world?

------
anghyflawn
I am also doing a PhD in Norway, but in the humanities (ABD now). I agree with
a lot of what is said here: PhD students in Europe, and especially in places
like the Netherlands and Scandinavia, have it unbelievably good (not that
you'd believe it if you followed the debate here, with "PhD oversupply" and
"temporary contract abuse" a prominent topic; to be fair, most graduates from
my program have found academic jobs both in Norway and elsewhere, though there
is a tendency for people who have spent over ten years in temporary positions
to call it quits). However, places like the Netherlands and Scandinavia, even
if they punch above their weight in many fields, are not too big in the grand
scheme of things. Again, I don't know that the situation is like in the hard
sciences or in CS, but certainly in my field the fact that Europe has well-
funded PhD programs and jobs does not help the pretty dire (as far as I can
see) situation in the US. There are relatively few people who go on to
positions in Europe after US grad school, and even fewer the other way around.

------
Jd
The comparison between startups and PhDs is not esp. appropriate. The
entrepreneur often is willing to assume greater risk for greater pecuniary
reward, whereas the PhD often is not assuming any greater risk but willing to
accept likely lesser pay to do what he loves.

Which isn't to say that there is a class of entrepreneurs that start companies
simply because they love starting companies, but that this isn't unique to
entrepreneurs (e.g. there are lawyers who love doing lawyerly things).

~~~
stevenbedrick
I agree that it's not a perfect comparison, but there are undoubtably
similarities. In both cases, you're working mostly on your own, on a project
that you have to define and that is entirely dependent on your personal level
of self-motivation. One of the biggest challenges to running a startup seems
to be correctly defining the problem on which to work, and the single biggest
hurdle to finishing a PhD is coming up with your dissertation topic.

~~~
SapphireSun
I have long thought like this. I think the key similarity isn't in the
particulars, it's that both are self driven, creative works, and in most
cases, no one else will care what you're doing until you succeed.

------
alanpca
I believe that most of the articles that been posted to HN that are negative
in regards to doing a PhD are referring more to the liberal arts types of
degrees, and the author here points out some reasons that these people are
going on to do PhDs in the first place.

Sure, getting a tenure track professorship in English or the Humanities would
be great for a lot of these people, but isn't doing a PhD better than the
alternates that most of them have available? I would rather pursue a PhD than
go do phone marketing, myself.

------
Homunculiheaded
While I think this article makes some decent points, I have to say that in all
the recent discussion around the value of a phd and whether or not the system
is broken the only really strong defenders of the way things are have been
those who are currently pursuing a PhD.

As someone who has been able to swing a faculty position without one (wanting
to remain anonymous I'm not going to say what exactly is the case, but I will
say it's definitely not because I'm particularly clever). It saddens me to see
friends who were brilliant PhD students at very good schools, doing post doc
work at mediocre schools that don't even do research in their area of interest
(and these are some people in the math and sciences). Almost none of the
people I know with PhD work in the humanities are doing anything even close to
what they studied.

I don't think the people who are pursuing PhDs are necessarily the ones who
are broken, but there is definitely a problem with the system, and I don't
think most phd student will realize it until they've graduated.

------
jvdh
I completely agree with this. I've just gotten my PhD, and could have gotten
some commercial job with a higher paying salary. Yet I've chosen to stay in
academia, doing something I love, travelling all over the world and having fun
doing it.

I should also note that, at least in the Netherlands, young researchers will
be on a temporary contract for quite some time. Circumstances (laws, funds,
budget cuts, etc.) are against us and unfortunately create a very bad
situation for us.

~~~
spne
Same here. I recently started a PhD after working in consulting for a few
years. It's less money, but I'm much happier.

------
psawaya

        Normal people don’t study philosophy, and if they’re into computer science,
        they don’t care whether P!=NP — they just learn Java, Objective-C, Python or
        whatever else they find useful for becoming a successful software engineer.
    

I resent that. Most programmers I've met find theoretical CS interesting, and
learn things simply for the intellectual value of it. They just want to build
things people use.

~~~
dagw
My experience is almost exactly the opposite. Most programmers care little to
nothing about any sort of CS or theory. I've met successful programmers with
years of experience who'd never even heard of even the simplest CS concepts
like linked lists. How their language of choice actually works below the
surface is a complete black box to them, and they're quite happy to keep it
that way.

If you meet a programmer who cares in any way about theory, then they are with
all likelihood comfortably in the top 50th percentile and probably also in the
top 25th.

~~~
slantyyz
I think what you're saying can easily be extrapolated to any vocation...

There are people who are passionate about what they do, and then there vastly
more people who are doing it simply because it's a job.

~~~
dagw
Exactly. My point was that programming isn't too different than most other
fields in this respect. This is easy to forget if the only other programmers
you actually meet are top silicon valley hotshots.

------
ubasu
To add to the discussion, the ability that the PhD gave me was the confidence
to "roll my sleeves up" and delve into the muck to try and figure out how to
get something working, or figure out why something is not working.

------
paganel
> Normal people don’t study philosophy

Well, I don't want to sound like a douche or anything, but they really do know
how to pick their words, don't they? Following the same logic only Plato would
qualify as a true philosopher (he's the evil mind behind all this "academia"
concept anyway), while Democritus, one of the few philosophers who actually
knew what he was saying, would just be seen as an amateur.

------
rick_2047
After weeks of PhD bashing here is one article which successfully defends it
against a lot of arguments against a PhD.

I especially like the comparison of an academic career with the startup track.

~~~
Create
While it is true, that BENELUX and Norway have more budget for research as it
stands, opposed to say the cutbacks in the UK, but I would still be interested
in the blog entry _after_ he has _finished_ (the last small piece is more than
90% effort). It is just like mountain climbing: you can only state that you
made it if you make it home. Everest is littered with - I guess happy -
bodies.

btw .no, .be, .nl are among the richest in Europe (petrol, gas, trade, EU
admin. overhead etc).

~~~
jvdh
Universities in the Netherlands are getting hit by budget cuts pretty severely
as well. This means that permanent contracts are getting harder and harder to
come by in academia.

Three main reasons for this in the Netherlands: * A permanent employee of a
university is considered a civil servant, which means that it is impossible to
fire him. * A temporary employee is "protected" by law; after three
consecutive temporary contracts, the next contract is by law a permanent one.
* Most funds at the university come from limited time projects.

This means that universities are very hesitant to hire people on a permanent
contract and labour protection laws sort of turn against you.

~~~
anghyflawn
Wow. In Norway, there is a similar problem with the "four-year" rule, which
means it becomes very hard to fire someone who has worked for an employer for
over four years. Now the PhD of course also takes four years, and PhD students
are employees. In practice, almost no-one claims the four-year rule following,
say, the PhD and a short-term research-assistant engagement (there was a
recent case where two people in Oslo did something similar, and the university
settled out of court, hiring them permanently, but it was quite
unprecedented), but this means that universities much prefer the fixed-term
contracts to be shorter than that, again reinforcing the glut of temporary
positions; but if we had the three-contract rule, quite a few people I know
would have been permanently hired already.

~~~
jvdh
The PhD contract is just a single contract, and a position only becomes
permanent after a third contract in a number of years I think.

Once you get your PhD, and you're rehired at the university, you get a
different position, starting the counter from 0 again.

But no, if Norway had the three contract rule as I described, the people you
know would have been fired already.

~~~
anghyflawn
> the people you know would have been fired already.

I guess you're right, though who knows what those pesky unions might have
said.

